# more snow



## JTS Landscaping & Lawn  (Sep 17, 2005)

so i got an email from the compay i sub for say make sure all equipment is up in working order by next weekend. been having like 50 degree weather for last coupl weeks and now to hear that were going to be getting one last storm probably.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

I saw 1.5" from accuweather, and I just took my salt spreader off and now I gotta put it back on! :realmad:


----------



## JTS Landscaping & Lawn  (Sep 17, 2005)

i dont do salting but i went an put the plow away. yeh atleast a plow is little easier then salter that would be a pain having to possably put that thing back probably just for like one use maybe.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

It's a tailgate so it's only 150# but it tajes 2 guys to do and can't be done with a Hilo cuz of the weight being only conentrsted on one side


----------



## JTS Landscaping & Lawn  (Sep 17, 2005)

thats not to bad then being tailgate. i use to have a buyers one. what do you run for spreader


----------

